# Can Anyone please help me identify these fish...



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello I was given some fish but I am on sure on what they are any help would be great....


----------



## josh00498 (Jul 22, 2011)

im not sure about alot of them but i think the very bottom one is a "fresh water lion fish" aka Toadfish, If that is what it is iv'e had one there a brackish water fish, and with mine i would feed him feeder fish and such

Sorry i dont know the others at all, and if im wrong about that sorry again i tried


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks I do believe it is some kind of pleco tho I'm not sure which one tho...


----------



## AshleyMac (Jul 25, 2011)

one and three look like mbweca cichlid
two and five look like green terror cichlid
4 may be an electric yellow cichlid 
Second from bottom seems to be some sort of pleco, but I've never seen one with such a spiny dorsal fin.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

the fish in picture 1 and 3 seems to be showing agression towards the one I also thought may be a electric yellow... we are really hoping this is an electric yellow as we separated them but had to put the yellow one in our community tank.


----------



## AshleyMac (Jul 25, 2011)

Eeek I meant to say "Mbuna" Unfortunately I don't keep cichlids myself, I just really love looking at them so I am not much help as far as handing aggression. Here is a link for photos of Mbuna Malawi Chiclids....there are a ton. I know I have seen the first one before so I would think it isn't a mix...

Species Profiles -- Cichlid-Forum


----------



## AshleyMac (Jul 25, 2011)

Wait wait....
Killing time while hubby is finishing a movie had me searching some more.

Please help to ID the following - Page 2 - Aquarium Forum 

seems like yours. If your read through it, also seems similar to what's going on btw him and your electric yellow.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone have any ideas on the others... I am trying to find out what tanks to put them in.... I also don't feel right giving them away if I have no idea what they are...


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

both the plecos are what i call normal pleco.ones spotted and the other just a pleco that has a little discoloration. i used to have both.as for the jagged spines the skin will slowly grow back


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The cichlids were identified in another thread, so can't add to what was said there. The two lower fish are plecostomus as others have indicated.

It is best not to start more than one thread on a topic, btw. It is just better for everyone if the issue remains in a single thread; members can see what others have posted, and this helps get better info to the original poster.

Byron.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah I know Byron sorry. Lost this thread so we made a new one


----------

